

Why are Millennials investing so conservatively? - marchustvedt


======
trentlott
The headline doesn't mean anything. Primarily because I don't know what you
mean by "invest".

I'm doing a PhD in Chemistry. My personal investments are (1) spending money
to go to conferences (2) buying semi-respectable clothes I wear once a year
(3) buying food that won't destroy my health.

I haven't got spare cash to get in on the ground floor of whatever cyberspace
social hack that happens to be popular somewhere I don't live and is valued at
a price I'm pretty sure is completely imaginary.

Your first move should be to hazard half a guess to your own question.

------
lastofus
Probably because their broke and/or barely making ends meat? That's my excuse
anyways...

